

Do’s/Don’ts for Raising Money As a First Time Founder in the Valley - courtneypowell
http://courtneypowell.tumblr.com/post/25080361784/dos-and-donts-for-raising-money-as-a-first-time

======
courtneypowell
If you have your own do's/don'ts send them to me and I'll create a curated
list. courtney@publikdemand.com

